# Kaufberatung - Trail Fully 27,5



## Flohmanti (14. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin begeisterte Hardtail-Fahrerin, möchte mir jetzt aber zusätzlich ein* Touren / Trail Fully* zulegen, um in ruppigeren Gelände noch Spaß zu haben. 

Ich suche ein *Alu-Bike* mit einer soliden Ausstattung,* 1x12-Antrieb*, *130mm* Federweg vorne und hinten sowie *27,5* Zoll Laufrädern.

Bin 1,65,5! cm groß (oder klein) und habe eine Schrittlänge von 77 cm.

Ich finde es ehrlichgesagt schwierig, gut ausgestattete Alu-Bikes zu bekommen, die preislich zwischen 2.000-3.000 € liegen. Habe das Gefühl, dass zunehmend auf Carbon gesetzt wird. Mein Hardtail ist aus Carbon und das möchte ich nun nicht mehr.

Ausgeguckt habe ich mir das *Canyon Neuron Al 7.0*. Die Ausstattung reicht mir völlig, die Bremsen finde ich doof und würde die tauschen sowie Sattel, Griffe, Vorbau und Lenker. Da kämen zu den 2.000€ Anschaffungskosten noch ca. 500€ dazu. Reicht.

Probefahren müsste ich allerdings, da ich laut Geo zwischen XS und S angesiedelt bin. Aber das müsste ich mal vor Ort testen....

Das *Trek Fuel EX 7 *für 2.699€ gefällt mir auch ganz gut (außer die Farbe). In meiner Größe müsste ich da allerdings M fahren mit 29" Laufrädern....

Habt ihr Tipps für mich, ggf. Firmen, die ich nicht auf dem Schirm habe?

Bin dankbar für Eure Rückmeldung.

Viele Grüße
Melanie


----------



## _Olli (15. September 2019)

Ich kenn ungefähr 20 bike Marken. Wieviel willst du aufgelistet haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (15. September 2019)

Schau mal nach einem Rocky Mountain Thunderbolt, zB Alloy 50, habe das selbst im Betrieb und als 18er Auslauf für 2,5 k€...anders wäre es mir zu teuer gewesen...hat aber kein 1x12, gibt es mit 1x11 sowie 2x11...

Standard bei dem ist 130/130, gibt es auch in der BC-Edition mit 140/140...

Bin 170 cm groß und habe Schrittlänge von etwa 79 cm, bin mit Größe M unterwegs, schön kompakt und geht gut auf den Trails in der Pfalz...


----------



## Flohmanti (15. September 2019)

GersonH schrieb:


> Ohne Zweifel das Canyon Neuron Al 7.0. und ich denke, es hat derzeit einen guten Preis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@GersonH,

vielen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung.


----------



## Flohmanti (15. September 2019)

_Olli schrieb:


> Ich kenn ungefähr 20 bike Marken. Wieviel willst du aufgelistet haben?



Hey _Olli,
auch Dir danke ich für Deine Rückmeldung.
Wenn Du nun in der Lage bist mir von den ca. 20 Bikemarken diejenigen aufzulisten, die den oben genannten Kriterien entsprechen, bist Du mein persönlicher Held.


----------



## Flohmanti (15. September 2019)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Schau mal nach einem Rocky Mountain Thunderbolt, zB Alloy 50, habe das selbst im Betrieb und als 18er Auslauf für 2,5 k€...anders wäre es mir zu teuer gewesen...hat aber kein 1x12, gibt es mit 1x11 sowie 2x11...
> 
> Standard bei dem ist 130/130, gibt es auch in der BC-Edition mit 140/140...
> 
> Bin 170 cm groß und habe Schrittlänge von etwa 79 cm, bin mit Größe M unterwegs, schön kompakt und geht gut auf den Trails in der Pfalz...



Hey stummerwinter,

vielen Dank für den Tipp. Die Räder gefallen mir, finde sie aber tatsächlich zu teuer. Und nachteilig sind meiner Meinung nach die Übersetzung sowie die Shimano MT500 Bremse für den Preis (Alloy 50: 3300€, Alloy 30: 2700€).
Aber im Sale wäre das definitiv eine Option.


----------



## _Olli (15. September 2019)

https://m.bruegelmann.de/juliana-furtado-3-al-d-kit-women-wine-926694.html
		




			https://m.bruegelmann.de/votec-vms-elite-black-grey-562238.html
		


Schnell sein.  Sind die letzten


Oder in S 



			https://m.bruegelmann.de/orbea-oiz-h20-27-blackgraphite-1043015.html


----------



## Flohmanti (15. September 2019)

Danke, danke, Olli. 

(Anmerkung: Du arbeitest bestimmt bei Brügelmann....)


----------



## _Olli (15. September 2019)

Tue ich ganz bestimmt, nicht.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. September 2019)

Wie wäre es mit einem Bird Aeris 120?








						Aeris 120 - Shimano 12 Speed | Bird MTB - Born in Swinley, Built in the UK.
					






					www.bird.bike
				



Gibt auch noch andere Ausstattungsvarianten und die Jungs sind auch sehr flexibel und super hilfsbereit was Kundensupport betrifft. Da kann @linfer bestimmt auch noch was dazu schreiben 

Fahre selbst die 120 LT Variante mit 1,70m und 77cm und kann mich nicht beschweren 

Solange noch kein Brexit ist, gibts auch keine Probleme beim importieren


----------



## Deleted 454842 (20. September 2019)

Yoah, die habens halt echt drauf. Kleine Firma, mega flexible Gestaltung bei den Komponenten und natürlich sehr netter Kontakt. Ich schiel ja grade sehr Richtung One45, aber die liebe Vernunft und so.

Die Tatsache, dass du dir die Komponenten aus einem gewissen Pool selber zusammenstellen kannst, sorgt dann halt dafür, dass du direkt mit der für dich passenden Ausstattung starten kannst und nicht noch irgendwelche Tauschaktionen einplanen musst.
Wenn du eh schon Richtung Versender wanderst, wäre das einen Gedanken wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flohmanti (20. September 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Bird Aeris 120?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey greenhorn-biker, vielen Dank für den Tipp. Die Firma kannte ich gar nicht....
Werde das mal eruieren...


----------



## Flohmanti (20. September 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Yoah, die habens halt echt drauf. Kleine Firma, mega flexible Gestaltung bei den Komponenten und natürlich sehr netter Kontakt. Ich schiel ja grade sehr Richtung One45, aber die liebe Vernunft und so.
> 
> Die Tatsache, dass du dir die Komponenten aus einem gewissen Pool selber zusammenstellen kannst, sorgt dann halt dafür, dass du direkt mit der für dich passenden Ausstattung starten kannst und nicht noch irgendwelche Tauschaktionen einplanen musst.
> Wenn du eh schon Richtung Versender wanderst, wäre das einen Gedanken wert.



Hey linfer,
danke auch Dir für Dein Kommentar. Die liebe Vernunft...gönn Dir was! Das Leben ist zu kurz.  
Ich mag kleine Firmen auch ganz gerne und die Tatsache, das Bike nach Eigenwünschen zu konfigurieren, gefällt mir sowieso.


----------

